
Hello World - Relected
hello, i am brand new to this platform and uhh, i don&#x27;t know what too expect
======
fao_
Lurk for a while and learn the vibe, I guess.

Also read the guidelines, as it'll put you above half the people that work
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

